# S&W Sigma series firing pin and striker spring removal?



## FullCry (Jan 16, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how to remove the firing pin and striker spring on a Sigma 40ve? Thanks, FullCry


----------



## FullCry (Jan 16, 2010)

I got it, moderator you can delete this post if you want to.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Very carefully.:smt033


----------

